# can therapy "cure" suicidal ideation?



## Insane Ant (Feb 1, 2015)

I've been struggling with suicidal thoughts. They are increasing and I really want to end it. But I don't want to die. I mostly feel confused, because I don't know what to do. 

I've been in therapy for almost 3 years, I stopped going since september, I think. It never really helped me for my SA or my other problems. My therapist never seemed to care or give me solutions, he would just listent to me. Should I change my therapist? or is there some alterntive therapy to speech therapy that could help?


I'm sorry If this doesn't make any sense, I'm not really feeling okay. My thoughts are running in my head.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

"Therapy" is basically (attempted) brainwashing (IMO). Thus, if it is successful, I guess it could hypothetically "cure" just about anything.

Not that you shouldn't go to therapy if you want to. I just find it kind of disturbing, personally.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Insane Ant said:


> I've been struggling with suicidal thoughts. They are increasing and I really want to end it. But I don't want to die. I mostly feel confused, because I don't know what to do.
> 
> I've been in therapy for almost 3 years, I stopped going since september, I think. It never really helped me for my SA or my other problems. *My therapist never seemed to care or give me solutions*, he would just listent to me. Should I change my therapist? or is there some alterntive therapy to speech therapy that could help?
> 
> I'm sorry If this doesn't make any sense, I'm not really feeling okay. My thoughts are running in my head.


Don't make the mistake of thinking that all "therapists" are the same - there are so many. In saying that, if you are having ideas of suicide I think you should contact someone - right now. Do they have a phone service or helpline in your country?

Talking to someone can make an enormous difference when you're feeling depressed - they can give you an alternative viewpoint. They don't have to be a therapist either - I have felt a lot better after just talking to a nurse for example. (when I was in hospital)


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

I found talk therapy and CBT unhelpful in my case.

Talking about my problems doesn't resolve them. Venting and opening up about my 'feelz' is unproductive. I need a concrete solution.


----------



## shyandfunny (Mar 21, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> "Therapy" is basically (attempted) brainwashing (IMO). Thus, if it is successful, I guess it could hypothetically "cure" just about anything.
> 
> Not that you shouldn't go to therapy if you want to. I just find it kind of disturbing, personally.





Mr Bacon said:


> I found talk therapy and CBT unhelpful in my case.
> 
> Talking about my problems doesn't resolve them. Venting and opening up about my 'feelz' is unproductive. I need a concrete solution.


I don't know about you guys but rehashing old problems just makes me more depressed. It seems like the doctor is asking me to dwell on how miserable life is.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Yes, but you need a good therapist. A psychologist sure can't.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

WillYouStopDave said:


> "Therapy" is basically (attempted) brainwashing (IMO). Thus, if it is successful, I guess it could hypothetically "cure" just about anything.
> 
> Not that you shouldn't go to therapy if you want to. I just find it kind of disturbing, personally.


I disagree strongly. This is his opinion though.

My own opinion and experience is that therapy should be and can be highly informative and cathartic. I believe you should find a new and better (for you) therapist. Do it for yourself. Remember that they are working essentially FOR YOU and to HELP YOU HELP YOURSELF. I fired my first 'therapist.' Didn't fit me, wasn't helping me, and she, I believe, is a fraud. There are good therapists out there though and there is no harm nor shame in finding someone better who _can _connect with you and help you. If it doesn't feel right, find another one.

In the end, you have to realize that no one, NO ONE is going to cure you, except you. This is your choice, your power. I was suicidal too and I've had attempts. I found comfort, support, help, and guidance with therapy. I was also given meds in the meantime to stabilize myself then, but you will know what is best for you.


----------



## Pessoa (Jan 31, 2015)

The cure for suicidal thoughts is being able to hope that thing's will get better in the future. Hope is a mixed blessing.


----------

